# new to the mad



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

anyone hitting the mad lately? ive never been up there but really want to try. just looking for a good place to park and maybe some tips on patterns, time of day, etc. thanks for the help.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Gstrick if you want to send me a P.M. maybe I can help you out a bit. Ifish there as much as I can but it's never enough!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you have a pontoon boat or a canoe ?


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

no baot just me, my shorts, and rod. heard there was public parking just n of urbana, dont really know anything about the area though


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Gstrick, Ill send you some info, check your PM, 
Salmonid


----------

